

Most Influential People In Open Source   - edw519
http://www.mindtouch.com/blog/2009/10/27/most-influential-people-in-open-source/

======
SlyShy
Seems like a strange list, but I don't know how they are measuring influence.

------
cesare
Mentions: ... , Steve Ballmer, ... .

